

Ask HN: Does anyone know when winter's (march 2010) demo day will be? - baran

Has it already been decided?  Is it on the same date every year?
======
pg
We haven't decided for sure. It's usually a thurs and fri about 60% of the way
through March. We may expand to 3 days this winter, because it was getting a
bit crowded.

~~~
baran
Can I assume it would be the week of March 15th? Thanks for the help, my g/f
is looking for a commitment out of me, and I'm hoping to be apart of YC :)

~~~
ivankirigin

      apart of YC

what a delightful typo

